# Favorite name



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

I just love names!! I love figuring out new names for babies, for stray kittens, for my new plants. But it seems like I am always looking for the perfect name. One of my first nigerians was a train wreck of a goat, I named her Cheyenne. I wish I would of saved the name for a different goat that I still have. I also loved the name Cricket for a mean old Lamancha I saved from a horrid girl. Now, I love Gypsy, maybe cause it is a bit on the wild side, like Cheyenne was. But once I name an animal that name, or know an animal with that name, I can't seem to ever reuse it. Like my favorite sister-in-law, who's grandmother had Pepper, now she has had three Peppers, I think it's very sweet, especially cause the newest Pepper, adores me cause I bred him and was his first human mommie!!(Mind you he has several other names including 'Reddy Fred" that is too cute!!)
But maybe I am weird cause I don't recycle names. I really want to recycle Cheyenne with one of Gypsy's babies...hmm
Well, I am wondering about my goaties friends out there. What kind of names do you like??
What are your favorite names??
Do you recycle names??


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

i dont recycle either
many many moons ago Walt Disney made a movie called "That Darn Cat"
well, my sis ended up with a cat that looked like the star of the movie and, therefore, named him "DC"
i had a cat last summer (neighbor's dog tore him in half :angry: :veryangry: ) that looked just like DC - he never did get a name...
i have a dog that i named Cheyenne's Running Bear (shy) because I lived on an Indian res at that time and her son was named Apache's Buffalo Hunter (patch)
I"ve had horses named Black Sabbath (saber) and Huron's Ebb Tide (debbie)
i had a dog named Sunshine's Golden Daydream (sunny) (i was in my hippy phaze)
and a dog named Shadow because she was mine
my mom had a dog named Brandy Kilkenny Tralee (irish setter) and my sister had a dog named Peppy LaMour LaPew (LOL) (poodle)
cats named midnight, muffy, and Azreal (from the smurfs)
dogs named tiffany, scooter, cinnamon, austin, coco, maggie may, ox
OH
have a cat named tiffany now but she came with that name...
one time we had a cat named Smoke another named Little 'Moke and a dog named Smokey
...favorite names...
growing up i HATED the name Marcella
it was me mum's mum's name (lol)
she was Marcella Agnes McCool 
my sister is Kimala Marcella
I am Tamara Marcella
my daughter is Kiara Marcella
I like it now but it's not my favorite
there have been ALOT of david's in my life but that's just coincidence
i like Camelot legends but can't say that Guinevere is a fav either...
...hard question to answer


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I like unique names, and have had some wild ones in the past. I like going with Native American, hippy, enchanting, and nature names, similar to Heavenly Haven I guess, but I'm not going to list all the odd names I've chosen.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

I asked my niece to name my new Silkie Rooster for me, 
She named him. 'Buttkiss de Lacrusea de William the 1st...'
Buttkiss was in famous love with Mrs. Chi, her husband Mr. Chi 
(they were a pair of Chineese Bantams) always ignored her and 
loved the other big hens, so Buttkiss & Mrs Chi had a love affair..
It was a fun summer!!

I forgot to mention my first Standard Dachsund was named Lotti Dotti..
I loved that name. My Dachshund now we named Windy, but
we call her Muffin..Why?? I don't know...


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

utah, klizzie, karlee, ipod, apple, mac, goathead, bikini marina, katmai, starburst, t-bird zephyr, thor, poncho, titan, maximus, moose street calypso, nirvana, odin, red, subzero, dawn, lyric, rythym, oliver, huzzah

yeah; names i've used and goats i currently have. 

i dont think i could ever re-use a name.. maybe nirvana.


----------



## PotterWatch (Jan 23, 2009)

Being that I am a Harry Potter fanatic, all my livestock are named Harry Potter names. Our chickens right now are Hermione, Luna, George (she had a twin named Fred who died!), Katie, and Angelina. Our goats are Bellatrix, Fleur, Tonks, Lupin, and Sirius. We are getting 5 new laying hens next week and I am looking forward to picking out new names, I think there will probably be a Helga and a Rowena.


----------



## goatkid (Jan 17, 2009)

If you register your goats with ADGA, you can't recycle the exact name. It either has to be spelled differently or have something added to it such as Katy/Kaydee. I sometimes recycle named. I had a non-registered Boer X named Dior who I gave to a friend. Last year I had a La Mancha X doe named Prada give birth. I named her daughter Dior, so she is the only doe I have recorded with ADGA who has that name. I bought a doe named Sky Shadows Carnival a few years ago, who has since died of old age. She gave me a daughter I named Melia. I bred her to a buck whose dam's name is Saada Winter Day. She had a doeling I named Winter Carnival in honor of both her granddams. One of my bucks is out of a doe named Saada Jenuine Christmas Eve. His name is Flying-Fur Jenuine Rock Star. We call him Rocky. His half sister is named Evette. I named Evette's daughter Evening Star. I call her Star. I also have does named Diamond Dazzle, Diamond Dust, Black Diamond, Arwen, Cherry Blossom (mom was Peach Blossom), Lilac, and Cozette, to name some of them. I try and pick names I both enjoy and also think will look good on their pedigrees.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

how would you pronounce 'dior' ?

dee-or? or die-or?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I think "dee-or" - sounds better to me anyways. 



> I asked my niece to name my new Silkie Rooster for me,
> She named him. 'Buttkiss de Lacrusea de William the 1st...'


Just so you all know, that was NOT me!  My little sister named him that, not me. We did have a lot of fun with that though.

I just "recycled" a name. Honey had the sweetest baby wether born in 2007 and he was sadly killed by an over-protective Pygmy mother (we won't name names). Honey just had another baby wether born last month who looks a lot like Grover, not as much white though. I "recycled" the name and he is now "Grover," in honor of our precious little goatie who didn't get to live his life to the full. So, I guess I do "recycle" names. And my mom does too! We've had three "Peppers" as Victoria mentioned. But they all looked different!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Eventually I may "recycle" the names I had with my mini goats and use them on my LaManchas. But right now I am using different themes for my LaManchas. I mainly used "L" names for my minis. And now i'm using flower names for one line of my LaManchas. For Scrumptious's Saanen/LaMancha doelings I went with the sire's first letter in his name for their names. Which is the letter "E". Their kids names will probably begin with the letter E.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

My DH has a talent for coming up with names for our critters, like:

Nikita: our American Eskimo Spitz (RIP @ 10 years old)
Snickelfritz: our 25 lbs dark calico house cat (RIP @ 9 years old)

Athena: our great pyr/LGD

Opehelia: my grey agouti pygora
Norbert: silver-tipped pygora wether

When I choose the name, I come up with stuff like Angel, Dolly, Sarah, etc. 

It'll be interesting to see what names he comes up with for our spring babies. Some people just have the knack.......


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

We use themes for naming our goat kids though when we had kidding season that is.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Well, it happened...a name has been recycled. My first one..
My buck Lance's dam, Guinevere was put down a while back, 
well, he just sired four beautiful babies one of which looks
like her grand dam~Guinevere~ so her name..the little
doeling...is ~Guinevere~ it feels right...maybe I will
recycle more often!!!


----------



## farmgirls (Jul 28, 2008)

I love names! I don't usually recycle but there are a few that I am thinking about that that route.....Liberty and Justice. I love those names. We had a few kids several years back with those names but they both died I think because of improper nutrition. I would love to use those names again! 

Anyway, a few names around here on our farm are Alithia, Gala (Galactorrhea, means "a spontaneous flow of milk from the ni**le), Jessie (Miss Jessup's Upright, an herb name) Mandie (Mandessia), Mattea, Matteo, Allegro, Staccato, Prestissimo, and several others. I am hoping to name a doe kid out of Alithia, Athena. Oh, and a doe kid out of Mattea, Willow in the Wind (Country singer Kathy Mattea's CD Willow in the Wind). I love to have fun with the names!

~Bethany~


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

goatkid, You own CHERRY?????!!!!!! I own her sire.... Have you got any recent pics?

I like my doe Cindy's name. She's Mt. Pleasure Cinderella. I like it cause it's so fun to play with.... this year she had twins. Ozarks Valley Prince Charming and Ozarks Valley Glass Slipper. (Lassie.) 

I love love love names..... it's so fun to think of cute ones. If my doe Mt. Pleasure Nancy Drew would've had a doe... she would have been Ozarks Valley Mystery Solved. (Misty.) Darn the luck she had twin bucks. (she always does this to me!!!)

I have an Ozarks Valley Cream Drop this year too. (Creamy) She is a broken sundgau with lots of white and dark black. My mom named her... she had candy called Cream Drops when she was a kid that were dark chocolate covered cream, I think....  Mama thinks of cute ones....

***edited to add goatkid's doe is not the same Cherry daughter of Peach Blossom... LOL. Hers is a LaMancha... ;-)


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I almost always have the tuffest time figuring out names for my kids. This year I have a Kelsey, Kora, Sadie, and Sophie.


----------

